# How to start an online arguement



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

1) Express an opinion

2) Wait


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I disagree. You're an idiot.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I think neither of you know what you're talking about. Especially since I know everything and everyone should believe what I say, including my sources from wikipedia!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Winning an argument on the internet is like winning the Special Olympics…

At the end of the day, you're still retarded.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

All of you who think you know everything about everything are very annoying to those of us who do!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm still waiting


----------



## sthomas (Jan 20, 2012)

The sky is blue.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got you all beat

i get my opinion from the children
that write for yahoo news
with their thumbs !


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just express a well-reasoned, coherent, non-inflammatory opinion. You'll first get two responses that agree with you. Then thirty responses from people who either can't read, or believe that you MUST be insulting them personally, or have no idea what you're talking about. And a few from people who think they must be real smart cuz they disagreed with you. D'oh!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*Thinking of Reply*.........









~Felin


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't need to argue, I intelligently exchange differing views/opinions. When that does not work…..I've gotta gun!!!


----------



## BUBBATAY (Jan 24, 2012)

i'M waiting. I was never good at starting anything.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*They blocked me , so I am posting my re-plys on this thread….thanks .*


----------



## startreking (Jan 4, 2012)

Times have changed
Our kids are getting worse
They won't obey the parents
They just want to fart and curse!
Should we blame the government?
Or blame society?
Or should we blame the images on TV?
No, blame Canada!
Blame Canada!
With all their beady little eyes And flapping heads so full of lies
Blame Canada! Blame Canada!
We need to form a full assault
It's Canada's fault!
Don't blame me for my son Stan He saw the darn cartoon and now he's off to join the Klan!
And my boy Eric, once, had my picture on his shelf But now when I see him he tells me to ******************** myself
Well, blame Canada!
Blame Canada!
It seems that everything's gone wrong Since Canada came along
Blame Canada! Blame Canada!
They're not even a real country anyway
My son could've been a doctor or a lawyer rich and true Instead he burned up like a piggy on a barbecue
Should we blame the matches?
Should we blame the fire?
Or the doctors who allowed him to expire?
Heck, no!
Blame Canada! Blame Canada!
With all their hockey hullabaloo
And that bitch Anne Murray, too
Blame Canada! Shame on Canada for…
The smut we must cut
The trash we must bash
The laughter and fun must all be undone
We must blame them and cause a fuss
Before somebody thinks of blaming us!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

David you are way behind ….. our politicals we got the oppinions from as the stupid Danes we are
is now running in and out of the castle making excuses becourse one man called there behavier 
worse than a kindergarten with all the mud throwing they excell in …..............
they are very frustrated over the secret is now out among the normal people …. 

startreking I have to disagree with you ….............every one ells now its US to blame … 

Dennis


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

First of all you need a subject *THAT IS OF LITTLE SIGNIFICANCE TO ANYONE* but is *EMOTIVE* and *DIVISIVE*.

Ride *ROUGH SHOD* over everyone's else's opinion. Make* EXTENSIVE *use of *BOLD* and *CAPITALISED* characters, *POO-POO* and *DISS* anyone you haven't *ALREADY BLOCKED*, you mean *BUSINESS!*, start out *BLINKERED* and *CONTINUE IN THAT VAIN!* Listen to *NO-ONE, SHOUT LOUDER THAN ANYONE ELSE!* You and *YOU ALONE* are *RIGHT*.

Even if someone contributes a *PERTINENT* point to your so-called* FORUM* (it can't be called FORUM because it's only your *CRONIES* who are contributing), *IGNORE THEM* and *BELITTLE THEM.
*

Go for the *THROAT, WAITING* is for *WIMPS* it's that *EASY, NOW I'M PUMPED, BRING IT ON!!!*


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You all do realize that if we keep this up long enough, someone is going to stumble in here and choose a side, even though no issue has been presented?


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Renners, would you be mocking the deerslayer?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

No on-line arguement can really begin without the Texas Flammer weighing in….............


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Charlie said *"You all do realize that if we keep this up long enough, someone is going to stumble in here and choose a side, even though no issue has been presented?"* the issue is not about presenting an issue, the issue is how to start an argument, come on guys, *stay on topic*


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

You dont wan't none of this!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I want Red Ryder's BB-gun 'cause I gotz ta' shoot some Buffaloze oft ma' horse 'Fido'!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

How to start an argument:


speak he truth, then
Disprove all incorrect facts, then
speak the truth, then
disprove all incorrect facts,then
Rinse, repeat!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

How to start an argument:


express opinions as facts, then
disspell facts as opinions, then
express opinions as facts, then
disspell facts as opinions, then
Rinse, Repeat!!!


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

*Y'all are all wrong,I don't need no stinkin bold letters to say I'm dealin wit maroons.Cause I'm always right!*


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm new at this-is that how its done!
*LOL*tom


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You forgot part three:

#3: IF you are about to lose the "Barney", start a new thread about "killing" the other thread (before you lose, of course)


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

I know how to start an argument just fine thank you. LOL


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

no


----------



## FreshSawDust (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## robbiethewood (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Monty Python's famous argument sketch:

Some things never change.


----------

